# best japanese food



## flyingfrogsss

wat are the best Japanese food which are spicy and rich in protein content


----------



## pasturesnew

flyingfrogsss said:


> wat are the best Japanese food which are spicy and rich in protein content


As an Indian you will like savoury right !, try "Okonomiyaki" , cooked to order right in front of you - savoury pancake with a different flavour/style for the region you are in !. 

I can eat it all day long :clap2:


----------



## flyingfrogsss

thanks a lot for ur valuable reply ...will look into it


----------



## aciara14

flyingfrogsss said:


> wat are the best Japanese food which are spicy and rich in protein content


Japanese food generally isn't spicy... aside curry (which is generally milder than other curries). As for rich in protein content, then your best bet would be curry with beef or katsu (pork cutlet) or another protein added to it.


----------

